# Damasko unveals the DS 30 submarine steel bracelet



## StufflerMike

The Windupwatchshop already posted a first pic of the DS30 bracelet on Instagram. Damasko will add some bits to the bites tomorrow on Facebook and per newsletter.










The new bracelet is slightly more delicate than its big brother made of ice-hardened stainless steel and forms a harmonious design entity when combined with the narrower DS model series.

Like the case of the DS30 the new steel bracelet links are made of German submarine steel with a hardened surface layer. Its material proves to be extremely strong and ductile at the same time. Its seawater and corrosion resistance make the bracelet the ideal companion for more than just outdoor activities. The bracelet is slightly more delicate than its big brother made of ice-hardened stainless steel and forms a harmonious design entity when combined with the narrower DS model series. The loss-proof clasp with ceramic ball catch elements is made of ice-hardened stainless steel. Heavy-duty grade-5 titanium screws connect the individual elements. The supplied bracelet tool allows the length to be adjusted without damaging the screws.
























Facts and figures:


German submarine steel, surface hardened (1000-1200 HV), bead-blasted
Ice-hardened stainless steel (60HRC), safety clasp with ceramic balls, spring bars 100% in-house, bead blasted
Sockets and srews of highly resilient grade-5 titanium
Lenght: 17.50 cm
Height of links: 3,00 mm
Weight: 79.00 g
Price: 491,60 €
When I visited Damasko last Wednesday I was shown the new bracelet. And, of course, I took a couple of pics.


----------



## JayR278

StufflerMike said:


> The Windupwatchshop already posted a first pic of the DS30 bracelet on Instagram. Damasko will add some bits to the bites tomorrow on Facebook and per newsletter.
> 
> View attachment 15525280
> 
> 
> The new bracelet is slightly more delicate than its big brother made of ice-hardened stainless steel and forms a harmonious design entity when combined with the narrower DS model series.
> 
> Like the case of the DS30 the new steel bracelet links are made of German submarine steel with a hardened surface layer. Its material proves to be extremely strong and ductile at the same time. Its seawater and corrosion resistance make the bracelet the ideal companion for more than just outdoor activities. The bracelet is slightly more delicate than its big brother made of ice-hardened stainless steel and forms a harmonious design entity when combined with the narrower DS model series. The loss-proof clasp with ceramic ball catch elements is made of ice-hardened stainless steel. Heavy-duty grade-5 titanium screws connect the individual elements. The supplied bracelet tool allows the length to be adjusted without damaging the screws.
> 
> View attachment 15525281
> View attachment 15525282
> View attachment 15525283
> 
> 
> Facts and figures:
> 
> 
> German submarine steel, surface hardened (1000-1200 HV), bead-blasted
> Ice-hardened stainless steel (60HRC), safety clasp with ceramic balls, spring bars 100% in-house, bead blasted
> Sockets and srews of highly resilient grade-5 titanium
> Lenght: 17.50 cm
> Height of links: 3,00 mm
> Weight: 79.00 g
> Price: 491,60 €
> When I visited Damasko last Wednesday I was shown the new bracelet. And, of course, I took a couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 15525301
> View attachment 15525304
> View attachment 15525306
> View attachment 15525309
> View attachment 15525310
> View attachment 15525311
> View attachment 15525314
> View attachment 15525316


This is awesome, thanks for unveiling this Mike! Did damasko tell you the price of the bracelet and if it will include longer links for sizing like the ice hardened bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Great to see they finally did it. It looks great, and suits the watch really well! What mechanisms for micro-adjustments though? I didn't notice any half-links.



JayR278 said:


> This is awesome, thanks for unveiling this Mike! Did damasko tell you the price of the bracelet and if it will include longer links for sizing like the ice hardened bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


quoting Mike - "Price: 491,60 €"


----------



## Erik_H

Thanks for sharing this. I know I will be owning a watch from Damasko with this bracelet added.


----------



## O .




----------



## alexjplant

Is that price before or after VAT, and will it be available for purchase through LIW/WatchMann or only through Damasko?


----------



## StufflerMike

alexjplant said:


> Is that price before or after VAT, and will it be available for purchase through LIW/WatchMann or only through Damasko?


Price including VAT. Bracelet can be ordered from any AD.


----------



## kritameth

Wow, that looks great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GSOJBezOcOlU

Probably early to ask, but as the DK3X cases look a lot like the DS30 case, any idea if the bracelet will be compatible with both?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

alexjplant said:


> will it be available for purchase through WatchMann or only through Damasko?


 Yes we have them ordered, but no delivery time set yet.


----------



## mijodonn

Damasko is a brand whose bracelets make me want to buy the watch even more than the case and dial do.


----------



## Rolexplorer

mijodonn said:


> Damasko is a brand whose bracelets make me want to buy the watch even more than the case and dial do.


I have a DK11 with the bracelet. I cannot tell you how easy it is to change out the little links using the Torx T6 tool they sent along with the watch.
This is the BEST hardware idea ever, as the Torx screws are so much less prone to being damaged, as are slotted pins such as Rolex and Tudor, for example, use.
The Torx tool fits tightly into the screws and the chance of slippage is close to zero.

It took me a while to get used to opening the clasps. The best, easiest way I found was to stick my finger behind <underneath> the clasp and push OUT at the center of the clasp where the two segments fold to each other. Sometimes I can even get both clasp pieces to 'pop open' at the same time. (That area of the clasp is quite 'open' and you have plenty of room to get to the clasp to push on it.)
A very innovative design on this bracelet.

I love this bracelet so much (and their watches of course!), and I have quickkly become a HUUUGE Damasko fan. Now waiting for my "very customized" DC86 build sheet to be appproved. Although it will have the strap, I am also requesting a bracelet to be sent along with it.


----------



## StufflerMike

GSOJBezOcOlU said:


> Probably early to ask, but as the DK3X cases look a lot like the DS30 case, any idea if the bracelet will be compatible with both?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


It's a perfect match.


----------



## Robbie_roy

Very nice! The equal-width links is a nice difference from the ubiquitous Oyster style. The all-beadblast finish and screws are what all tool bracelets should aspire to.

I’m with Singularity though, it needs micro-adjust, even though these links are nice and short.


----------



## chiron93

Thanks for the pictures~!
Very exciting to hear the bracelet is out.
But the pictures you have... the date wheels are white for the black dial and not black.
Are those new models?


----------



## twistur

Excellent! It's exactly what the DS30 needed. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## StufflerMike

chiron93 said:


> Thanks for the pictures~!
> Very exciting to hear the bracelet is out.
> But the pictures you have... the date wheels are white for the black dial and not black.
> Are those new models?


No, this model is the watch Christoph was wearing during the enduring tests of the bracelet. This watch diesn't even had any engravings on the back. A dummy so to say.


----------



## CollectorS

Damasko website updated DAMASKO Manufactory Steel Bracelet, Uboot Steel

Price is € 570.26, VAT inclusive.


----------



## RedViola

I went on red alert as soon as I got the email about the new submarine steel bracelet, a moment I had waited nearly two years for. I overcame the drumbeats in my head and the fire in my loins long enough to rush to the Damasko website to acquire this grail bracelet (the gracelet) with currency or, failing that, non-vital organs...only to see the 20 mm lug width and realize that, in the throes of passion, I had neglected to register that the bracelet is for the DS series only right now and NOT the DSub1 I've hardly worn over the past few months. 😭

Kill me, Konrad. Spare me the tortuous future and end it now.


----------



## RedViola

As an aside, I always assumed a Damasko dive bracelet would require a dive extension and possibly microadjusts to be fit for purpose, which would necessitate an ad-hoc design for watches that I don't think sell in big volumes for them.😖

Just do it anyway. You know you want to...


----------



## k.lange

RedViola said:


> As an aside, I always assumed a Damasko dive bracelet would require a dive extension and possibly microadjusts to be fit for purpose, which would necessitate an ad-hoc design for watches that I don't think sell in big volumes for them.😖
> 
> Just do it anyway. You know you want to...


I was also sad and a bit perplexed that the first watch they make a submarine steel bracelet for is a svelte 39mm sport watch and not their actual dive watches!

It would be great to see Damasko come out with more dive watches. It would be great to see their engineering wizardry applied to developing new features or ingenious solutions to withstanding the stressors put on dive watches. I know they could come up with a real hit!


----------



## StufflerMike

singularityseven said:


> Great to see they finally did it. It looks great, and suits the watch really well! What mechanisms for micro-adjustments though? I didn't notice any half-links.
> 
> quoting Mike - "Price: 491,60 €"


Obviously I was informed wrongly, price is €570,26. Sorry for that.


----------



## chiron93

StufflerMike said:


> No, this model is the watch Christoph was wearing during the enduring tests of the bracelet. This watch diesn't even had any engravings on the back. A dummy so to say.


Ah..ok.
And also the hr/min hands are like the DCx models.
I like that look..


----------



## njhinde

This new bracelet elevates the DS30 to a new level. Really good! Looking forward to the new models even more now


----------



## Patrick B.

Holy hell, all of a sudden. Since a while I'm after a DS30 OBO. With the new bracelet its even more attractive. A combination with the new grey one is also to consider, kind of an U-Boot grey wolf so to speak... Think, it will hit my wallet hard, not to speak about the new A26 movements.


----------



## jprg24

Pretty... and pretty expensive!


----------



## Dre

Thanks for posting this info. While I don't own a DS, I do have a DA44 on a bracelet. At least one aspect of this is interesting - the titanium screws holding the bracelet together. I suppose we won't know until it arrives, but I do wonder whether the titanium screws could be used on the DA bracelet. I'll put the question out now and we'll see when it's out.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dre said:


> Thanks for posting this info. While I don't own a DS, I do have a DA44 on a bracelet. At least one aspect of this is interesting - the titanium screws holding the bracelet together. I suppose we won't know until it arrives, but I do wonder whether the titanium screws could be used on the DA bracelet. I'll put the question out now and we'll see when it's out.


I doubt it, the link height of the DS bracelets is 3,00mm, the height of the DC, DK-bracelets is 3,60mm. Anyway, Isabella confirmed 
„Sockets and srews of highly resilient grade-5 titanium" in all bracelets.


----------



## Igorek

The blue looks even better with bracelet now. When it is going for sale?


----------



## GSOJBezOcOlU

Igorek said:


> The blue looks even better with bracelet now. When it is going for sale?


The windup watch shop has them already, shipping now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Igorek said:


> The blue looks even better with bracelet now. When it is going for sale?


It's already for sale at Damasko. Shipping time 1-3 days.


----------



## jay_smith

I've been waiting for this since I got the DS30. Looking forward to hearing about anyone who has received theirs, please post some on-wrist shots!


----------



## trhall

Received mine today from WindUp Watch Shop. The color matches the DS30. I'll also include some comparison pics to the DC80. As Mike Stuffler said, it's more refined - thinner, to match the case of the DS30. The clasp looks refined too - you'll see from the comparison pics. It's a great fit to the case.


----------



## pjmaxm

trhall said:


> Received mine today from WindUp Watch Shop. The color matches the DS30. I'll also include some comparison pics to the DC80. As Mike Stuffler said, it's more refined - thinner, to match the case of the DS30. The clasp looks refined too - you'll see from the comparison pics. It's a great fit to the case.


Absolutely love the Windup edition on the bracelet! Such a great clean and classy but tough and capable combo.

I have been longing for a bracelet for the DS30 for a long time but now the only hesitation I have is if I wait on the new in-house movement.


----------



## fiskadoro

trhall said:


> Received mine today from WindUp Watch Shop. The color matches the DS30. I'll also include some comparison pics to the DC80. As Mike Stuffler said, it's more refined - thinner, to match the case of the DS30. The clasp looks refined too - you'll see from the comparison pics. It's a great fit to the case.


Thank you for these excellent, detailed pics. Though I really like the leather strap that came with my W&W DS30, this bracelet elevates it over the top, so appreciate you taking the time to post photos! Definitely think it may have to be my Xmas present to myself...


----------



## trhall

fiskadoro said:


> Thank you for these excellent, detailed pics. Though I really like the leather strap that came with my W&W DS30, this bracelet elevates it over the top, so appreciate you taking the time to post photos! Definitely think it may have to be my Xmas present to myself...


The more I wear it the more I'm enjoying it. It was in the evening when I got it and a cold day. With the heat and wrist expansion, I realized I needed to swap in the longer links and now it's perfect. Love how easy it is to adjust the bracelet with the included screwdriver!


----------



## fiskadoro

trhall said:


> The more I wear it the more I'm enjoying it. It was in the evening when I got it and a cold day. With the heat and wrist expansion, I realized I needed to swap in the longer links and now it's perfect. Love how easy it is to adjust the bracelet with the included screwdriver!


Oh! So there are different size links so you can nail-in the right size?


----------



## trhall

fiskadoro said:


> Oh! So there are different size links so you can nail-in the right size?


They include two pairs of slightly longer links (I don't know what to call them) so I put one in on each side of the clasp and that was just perfect for me. And they sell extras I believe.


----------



## trhall

Was able to get some pictures to show what the longer links look like. These are called Fine Tuning Links in the Damasko Bracelet Passport - see page 13:



https://www.damasko-watches.com/home/DAMASKO%20Inhouse-Bracelet%20Passport.pdf



Putting a set on each side makes the bracelet about half a link longer I think - don't quote me on that.


----------



## Lu..

That's a nice bracelet...I really prefer the butterfly deployment vs the traditional bulky tri-fold security catch clasps.


----------



## CollectorS

I'm always worried about metal bracelet rubbing against caseback. Hopefully this combination won't result in scratches.


----------



## trhall

CollectorS said:


> I'm always worried about metal bracelet rubbing against caseback. Hopefully this combination won't result in scratches.


I've had that happen with my Sinn 856, so I know exactly what you mean. So far, no issues, but also, based on the way the clasp curves, it looks like the won't be much contact with the caseback itself, except at the top and bottom of the case.


----------



## watchesinnature

The watch with the bracelet has the look of a piece that one would wear for a lifetime. That one watch collection. 
Seriously hope to get my hands on one one day. Just a little thought though, it is a pretty penny and I was just thinking that at that price, shouldn't it come with some form of quick adjust? But then again, I understand if it was designed to have minimum potential fault areas for maximum durability.


----------



## Rolexplorer

That T6 Torx setup on all the links is a real blessing. Eliminates the chance of screwdriver slippage and resultant bracelet gouging or damage to slotted pin/screw heads.
Beautiful in its simplicity and engineering.
Loved adjusting the bracelet on my DK11, whereas before, sizing a bracelet on other watches was usually a chore.


----------



## Anbelievable

That's insane! I hope they sell this on their own over here so I can add on to DS30


----------



## trhall

Anbelievable said:


> That's insane! I hope they sell this on their own over here so I can add on to DS30


Not sure where you are but it is sold separately. That's how I got mine. Go for it! It's amazing.


----------



## The Professional

That's a great bracelet. I can think of a few watches it would look good on.


----------



## bobjane

Just received mine and in my opinion the design is flawed.

The combination of a butterfly clasp and no micro adjustments means whether or not it fits an individual's wrist is a lottery.

For my wrist, removing 2 links on each side and using both extended tuning links makes it too tight. Removing 1 link on each side and not using the extended links makes it too loose. The only way I can get a comfortable fit is to remove 2 links from one side and 1 link from the other. For a folding clasp bracelet this wouldn't be a big deal. However with a symmetrical butterfly clasp, having a different number of links on each side upsets the balance - both in terms of appearance and how the watch sits on the wrist.

My unit also arrived with a seized first-link-from-the-case, which according to the Bracelet Passport cannot be unscrewed. I hope Damasko can sort this out without having to send it back to Germany.


----------



## chiron93

bobjane said:


> Just received mine and in my opinion the design is flawed.
> 
> The combination of a butterfly clasp and no micro adjustments means whether or not it fits an individual's wrist is a lottery.
> 
> For my wrist, removing 2 links on each side and using both extended tuning links makes it too tight. Removing 1 link on each side and not using the extended links makes it too loose. The only way I can get a comfortable fit is to remove 2 links from one side and 1 link from the other. For a folding clasp bracelet this wouldn't be a big deal. However with a symmetrical butterfly clasp, having a different number of links on each side upsets the balance - both in terms of appearance and how the watch sits on the wrist.
> 
> My unit also arrived with a seized first-link-from-the-case, which according to the Bracelet Passport cannot be unscrewed. I hope Damasko can sort this out without having to send it back to Germany.


I ordered by DS30 with the bracelet few days ago so I'll have to deal with what you are going thru when it arrives.
Personally, I think the butterfly clasp fits the unique design of the bracelet.
Of course, as you mentioned, the non micro-adjustment is the weakest link.
Hope they could do something like Zodiac butterfly clasp that extends a little?









Thoughts on expansion bracelets? Speidel specifically?


I get that these types of bracelets are considered cheap and dated, because they are. But does anybody like them? I found an old Gruen watch that was passed down from my grandfather, on it a Speidel expansion bracelet. I saw "Speidel" engraved on the underside of each link, and discovered that...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## OmegaGateway

bobjane said:


> Just received mine and in my opinion the design is flawed.
> 
> The combination of a butterfly clasp and no micro adjustments means whether or not it fits an individual's wrist is a lottery.
> 
> For my wrist, removing 2 links on each side and using both extended tuning links makes it too tight. Removing 1 link on each side and not using the extended links makes it too loose. The only way I can get a comfortable fit is to remove 2 links from one side and 1 link from the other. For a folding clasp bracelet this wouldn't be a big deal. However with a symmetrical butterfly clasp, having a different number of links on each side upsets the balance - both in terms of appearance and how the watch sits on the wrist.
> 
> My unit also arrived with a seized first-link-from-the-case, which according to the Bracelet Passport cannot be unscrewed. I hope Damasko can sort this out without having to send it back to Germany.


I wonder why it seized.
I remember reading about Damaskos other in house bracelet having similar issues along with being noisy or tight to the point where it prohibits fluid articulation. Many reported solutions to try and aleviate those concerns. 
Please let us know what Damasko says.
I really like this bracelet and buy one eventually for my DS30.


----------



## OmegaGateway

[/QUOTE]


trhall said:


> Received mine today from WindUp Watch Shop. The color matches the DS30. I'll also include some comparison pics to the DC80. As Mike Stuffler said, it's more refined - thinner, to match the case of the DS30. The clasp looks refined too - you'll see from the comparison pics. It's a great fit to the ca


Can you please advise if the sheen and texture patter on the endlink, bracelet links and the acutal watch case are a perfect match?
In the earlier pre release pictures I saw it did not appear to match. Thanks.


----------



## trhall

Can you please advise if the sheen and texture patter on the endlink, bracelet links and the acutal watch case are a perfect match?
In the earlier pre release pictures I saw it did not appear to match. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I think my pictures show it fairly well. Seems consistent to me.


----------



## bobjane

OmegaGateway said:


> I wonder why it seized.
> I remember reading about Damaskos other in house bracelet having similar issues along with being noisy or tight to the point where it prohibits fluid articulation. Many reported solutions to try and aleviate those concerns.
> Please let us know what Damasko says.
> I really like this bracelet and buy one eventually for my DS30.


Damasko said they will send me a new end link to swap in. Still waiting for it to be sent, they seem to be having some delays.


----------



## bobjane

Damasko customer service was excellent.

They sent me two end links (even though I only needed one) and another set of tuning links all free of charge.

Happily I was able to get a good symmetrical fit using two sets of tuning links, although it will probably be too tight in hot weather. I really hope Damasko would make a clasp with micro adjustments, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## thedonn007

I wish they would offer a bracelet with a standard clasp with micro adjust.


----------



## OmegaGateway

thedonn007 said:


> I wish they would offer a bracelet with a standard clasp with micro adjust.


It would be great to have that as an option. A fliplock would offer as much security as the current offering.


----------



## thedonn007

OmegaGateway said:


> It would be great to have that as an option. A fliplock would offer as much security as the current offering.


I have the ice hardened steel bracelet. It looks, and feels great, but does not feel all that great on wrist. Also, it is not as easy to put on wrist as a flip lock clasp. The actuation of the Damasko clasp does also feel good as well. It is a quality product for sure, however, I am not a fan of butterfly clasps, no matter how great they are. The best one so far was on the Formex Essence that I had for a bit.


----------



## bruck177

Great pics! Excited to see these in the wild.


----------



## noregrets

Have any others been able to take delivery of one of these? I have been on a waitlist with Watchmann for two months now. 

It seems strange that Damasko would release this bracelet with such fanfare yet have the supply be so limited. Unless they're taking a page from Rolex...


----------



## chiron93

noregrets said:


> Have any others been able to take delivery of one of these? I have been on a waitlist with Watchmann for two months now.
> 
> It seems strange that Damasko would release this bracelet with such fanfare yet have the supply be so limited. Unless they're taking a page from Rolex...


Wow...two months???
I ordered a DS30 with the bracelet a month ago.
I was hoping to get it sometime this month.....(hope it's not delayed due to the bracelet 😟)


----------



## noregrets

chiron93 said:


> Wow...two months???
> I ordered a DS30 with the bracelet a month ago.
> I was hoping to get it sometime this month.....(hope it's not delayed due to the bracelet )


Greg told me a few weeks back that to his knowledge none were available, and the only ones in the wild were a few samples that had been sold.


----------



## WatchMann

noregrets said:


> Greg told me a few weeks back that to his knowledge none were available, and the only ones in the wild were a few samples that had been sold.


We have since had a few come in, which are being matched to existing new watches. The bulk of our order has not arrived yet.


----------



## watch_mvmt

That gray ds30 is a stunner! Have yet to see/feel a damasko bracelet in person.


----------



## pjmaxm

Just got the bracelet in yesterday and I am very impressed. I strongly prefer bracelets and often my watch buying decisions come down to "how good is the bracelet?" and the DS30 bracelet does not disappoint. It takes a little bit of patience and attention to adjust but it is a very well engineered and manufactured bracelet. I came away even more impressed of Damasko's manufacturing skill.

This is my favorite configuration of all the 3 handed Damaskos I have owned. The DS30 was already my favorite Damasko but the bracelet for me just takes it to another level and makes it the center piece of my watch rotation.























































I found it best to have a cloth to work on to keep track of everything










And while there is no micro adjust I was able to get a great fit using the fine tuning links I think Damasko calls them.










I think it is great that they mark these links with a dot on the inside so it is easy to differentiate them. You can also see the dot when the bracelet is assembled as well.



















They are slightly longer than the standard links but would not call them 1.5 sized links, more like 1.25 sized links.


----------



## pjmaxm

Spent a little time rearranging the tuning links so they are the first next to the clasp.


----------



## trhall

pjmaxm said:


> http://imgur.com/CfC3ZOD
> 
> 
> Spent a little time rearranging the tuning links so they are the first next to the clasp.


That's where I put mine too. Great write up and pictures. You did a much better job than I did!!


----------



## pjmaxm

trhall said:


> That's where I put mine too. Great write up and pictures. You did a much better job than I did!!


Thanks! You did a really good too though so don't sell yourself short. Your pictures of the DS30 Windup on a bracelet is what helped push me over the edge and placed the orders as soon as they were available.


----------



## ddaly12

Mine just landed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm

ddaly12 said:


> Mine just landed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I see the blue the more I like it.


----------



## Supercontra

pjmaxm said:


> The more I see the blue the more I like it.


The more I see these bracelets the more I see how great they look. Would love to see some more photos of them and with them on the vanilla ds30/ dk32!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Wind up shop has them in stock again. I just ordered mine today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Supercontra said:


> The more I see these bracelets the more I see how great they look. Would love to see some more photos of them and with them on the vanilla ds30/ dk32!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The end link fit of the bracelets to the DS30 case is very flush. Zero wiggle.

As Damasko owners know, the ice hardened steel has an interesting color, it's a shade (or two) closer to bronze vs the silver of typical stainless steel. The whole bracelet in that bead blasted finish and color has an interesting effect. It does not look or wear like a typical SS watch on bracelet. It's something different. There is a certain warmth of the material. I really like the effect of the blue dial (good contrast), would be interesting to see how that plays off the matte black dial.

I find the overall case finishing and bracelet to be very well done, it's not crisp and sharp, the bead blasting does away with that effect, but it's very precise. There is a nice sheen.

It's a subtly well executed piece. Very well executed. The only qualm might be the lack of micro adjustment in the bracelet. In my current setup it feels a hair loose, but too snug (in some situations) if I go any tighter. I think it'll work right where I have it set, but time will tell whether or not that becomes something of an annoyance or something you just look right past.

Overall impression is that this is going to be a watch that's VERY easy to wear often. We shall see!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

I was finally able to get my hands on the bracelet.

Very well done. The only quibble I have is that it has an ice-hardened steel clasp, instead of submarine steel, which looks quite a bit different and detracts from the visual appeal of the bracelet. I presume that Damasko did this to save money as they already had the existing ice-hardened clasp design.

Overall I think the bracelet option significantly increases the appeal and versatility of the DS30 series. I see myself wearing it on the bracelet most of the time going forward.


----------



## trhall

noregrets said:


> I see myself wearing it on the bracelet most of the time going forward.


Congratulations! I didn't realize the clasp material difference. Thank you for sharing that. I wear mine on bracelet most of the time as well - looks great on the Windup Olive in my opinion!


----------



## Dav25

I just received mine, unfortunately both end links are loose. Makes it rattle. I did use the supplied spring bars with the spring in the middle. For the price i paid for bracelet im kinda bummed. I really do like this watch. I have 3 issues. 
1) 1st link after solid end link also does not articulate like mentioned above on one end. I can loosen screws i guess but......
2) one solid link end would not allow smooth slide through of spring bar. Tried both. Finally was able to get it through. 
3) way way too loose solid link ends. Both. One is way looser than the other. I feel it makes it rattle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiron93

Dav25 said:


> I just received mine, unfortunately both end links are loose. Makes it rattle. I did use the supplied spring bars with the spring in the middle. For the price i paid for bracelet im kinda bummed. I really do like this watch. I have 3 issues.
> 1) 1st link after solid end link also does not articulate like mentioned above on one end. I can loosen screws i guess but......
> 2) one solid link end would not allow smooth slide through of spring bar. Tried both. Finally was able to get it through.
> 3) way way too loose solid link ends. Both. One is way looser than the other. I feel it makes it rattle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is yours a custom order? (like one sided AR coating only....)
If it is, how long did you have to wait? (I've been waiting for over 10 wks now.....)

Will you be contacting Damasko (or an AD) about the rattle?
Hope you get the rattling noise taken care of....


----------



## Dav25

chiron93 said:


> Is yours a custom order? (like one sided AR coating only....)
> If it is, how long did you have to wait? (I've been waiting for over 10 wks now.....)
> 
> Will you be contacting Damasko (or an AD) about the rattle?
> Hope you get the rattling noise taken care of....


I already had the DS30 and purchased the bracelet separately through Wind up Watch shop. I already emailed them and probably will also email Damasko if i dnt hear back from them. I guess I didn't expect this on a plus 600 dollar bracelet when non of my strapcode bracelets have end link play. I was originally sent just the bracelet with no torx tool, spring bars or fine tune links. So i guess this whole thing started kinda bad to begin with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

Dav25 said:


> I already had the DS30 and purchased the bracelet separately through Wind up Watch shop. I already emailed them and probably will also email Damasko if i dnt hear back from them. I guess I didn't expect this on a plus 600 dollar bracelet when non of my strapcode bracelets have end link play. I was originally sent just the bracelet with no torx tool, spring bars or fine tune links. So i guess this whole thing started kinda bad to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about this. Definitely not an auspicious start from the vendor. Hopefully they'll make it right. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dav25

O . said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Definitely not an auspicious start from the vendor. Hopefully they'll make it right. Please keep us posted.


I emailed Damasko. Ill post the outcome of this. I dnt have a good feeling but i have to at least give a chance for Damasko to reply since wind up has not. Also there is no way in hell to call anyone anymore. Its all email. Wind up has a number available through IG i found that they never answer. All this has actually turned me away from this brand. And to think i wanted to purchase a min hand chronograph from them. Maybe im just frustrated. The answer i get back may not be what i like but nobody likes to be ignored. Especially a customer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Dav25 said:


> I emailed Damasko. Ill post the outcome of this. I dnt have a good feeling but i have to at least give a chance for Damasko to reply since wind up has not. Also there is no way in hell to call anyone anymore. Its all email. Wind up has a number available through IG i found that they never answer. All this has actually turned me away from this brand. And to think i wanted to purchase a min hand chronograph from them. Maybe im just frustrated. The answer i get back may not be what i like but nobody likes to be ignored. Especially a customer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear it.

I ordered the bracelet from Windup as well a few days ago, and mine also arrived with no spring bars, no link adjustment tool, etc. I had to email them so they could send the adjustment tool as a follow-on (which did eventually arrive). Very poor form in my opinion to send a $600 bracelet without the tool, no qc done apparently before shipping.

As far as fit, mine fit perfectly. I am sure that Damasko will make it right as there should not be any play there.

One takeaway for me from this experience is that I will always go through WatchMann going forward. He is very quick at responding to any concerns and would never send an incomplete product like Windup seems to be doing repeatedly. I got impatient as he did not have the bracelet in stock yet.

P.S. Please don't be turned off on the brand, they make amazing watches. Go through WatchMann for your orders and service and you'll be fine. With other ADs and even directly from Damasko I have had poor customer service experiences.


----------



## Dav25

noregrets said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> I ordered the bracelet from Windup as well a few days ago, and mine also arrived with no spring bars, no link adjustment tool, etc. I had to email them so they could send the adjustment tool as a follow-on (which did eventually arrive). Very poor form in my opinion to send a $600 bracelet without the tool, no qc done apparently before shipping.
> 
> As far as fit, mine fit perfectly. I am sure that Damasko will make it right as there should not be any play there.
> 
> One takeaway for me from this experience is that I will always go through WatchMann going forward. He is very quick at responding to any concerns and would never send an incomplete product like Windup seems to be doing repeatedly. I got impatient as he did not have the bracelet in stock yet.
> 
> P.S. Please don't be turned off on the brand, they make amazing watches. Go through WatchMann for your orders and service and you'll be fine. With other ADs and even directly from Damasko I have had poor customer service experiences.


Wow! And i thought it was just me that received the bracelet with missing parts. I even asked them in the email if maybe the bracelet I received may have been a return. I also was impatient and ordered from wind up. I was actually waiting for Watchmann or Marc at long Island to stock. Ive dealt with Marc before and he always replies and is also quick to answer any questions. When I emailed earlier i sent my original email thread between wind up and me to Damasko along with CC to wind up. I wanted Damasko to see my communication i had with wind up. Wind up was quick to reply and said they had missed my earlier email from a week ago. They said they would wait to see what Damasko says and they would help in " tandem" with Damasko. For whatever reason i have a feeling the play is related to the spring bars but il see what they say. Interesting that I believe you ordered after i did but they still sent you only the bracelet. I would have thought after my mistake they would double check or make sure all stocked bracelets where ready to go with tool, spring bars and links. Takes 1 second to open the box and check before shipping. All this took more than a week each time to get to me. I just ordered a bracelet from Marc at Long Island for one of his watches and got it in 3 days. Wind up does not ship til 3 days after you order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Dav25 said:


> Wow! And i thought it was just me that received the bracelet with missing parts. I even asked them in the email if maybe the bracelet I received may have been a return. I also was impatient and ordered from wind up. I was actually waiting for Watchmann or Marc at long Island to stock. Ive dealt with Marc before and he always replies and is also quick to answer any questions. When I emailed earlier i sent my original email thread between wind up and me to Damasko along with CC to wind up. I wanted Damasko to see my communication i had with wind up. Wind up was quick to reply and said they had missed my earlier email from a week ago. They said they would wait to see what Damasko says and they would help in " tandem" with Damasko. For whatever reason i have a feeling the play is related to the spring bars but il see what they say. Interesting that I believe you ordered after i did but they still sent you only the bracelet. I would have thought after my mistake they would double check or make sure all stocked bracelets where ready to go with tool, spring bars and links. Takes 1 second to open the box and check before shipping. All this took more than a week each time to get to me. I just ordered a bracelet from Marc at Long Island for one of his watches and got it in 3 days. Wind up does not ship til 3 days after you order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I am sure it will all work out but like you Windup has lost my business going forward.

In case it helps, standard 20mm spring bars are fine. I have a bunch in different thicknesses so if you are still in need of some to install the bracelet DM me and I can mail a couple to you gratis.


----------



## Dav25

noregrets said:


> Indeed. I am sure it will all work out but like you Windup has lost my business going forward.
> 
> In case it helps, standard 20mm spring bars are fine. I have a bunch in different thicknesses so if you are still in need of some to install the bracelet DM me and I can mail a couple to you gratis.


Hey i really appreciate it. I had read I believe here on WUS or somewhere online of a similar issue. The person was using reg spring bars and having play. He was told by Damasko that he needed to use the Damasko spring bars. They sent him a few pairs and that solved his problem. Because of that i was hesitant to try reg bars. Now that you mention im gonna try tomorrow. I think i have 1.78 thick ones and 2.0 thick ones i got from toxic nato a long long time ago. Ill have to check . I want to say the stock damsko are .9 at the tip. Compared to .8 regular eveyday bars. Not sure that makes a difference but you encouraged me to try and see if i can get a tighter fit by replacing the bars. Thanks!! Ill keep you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

noregrets said:


> I was finally able to get my hands on the bracelet.
> 
> ... The only quibble I have is that it has an ice-hardened steel clasp, instead of submarine steel, which looks quite a bit different and detracts from the visual appeal of the bracelet. I presume that Damasko did this to save money as they already had the existing ice-hardened clasp design.


Just saw this post, sorry for the late response.

Perhaps Damasko uses the ice-hardened clasp because of the nature of the closure mechanism - multiple ceramic balls on each side of the last bracelet link seat in holes drilled in the center clasp elements. You can see on these closeups of my DA46 bracelet that the balls have created miniscule grooves on the outer edge of the center clasp element.



















I'm thinking this could be a problem for the submarine steel, which is surface hardened. Perhaps the ceramic balls would apply enough pressure to the submarine steel to cause 'eggshell' cracking of the surface layer?

Of course one solution would be to make the center clasp elements from the ice-hardened steel and the rest of the clasp from the submarine steel - but then there might be color or wear issues.

Anyway, just my $0.02.


----------



## Dav25

An update on my endlink play. Damasko ended up sending me 2 end links with spring bars to fix the end link play i had. That did the trick. End links are snug and fit. A big thanks to Damasko for coming through. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjck

Glad this worked out. I may have to order this extravagant bracelet finally as I'm just so enamored with the colour/tone of the ds30 submarine steel...its unique enough to seem expensive and rugged without being flashy.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Greg at Watchmann tells me that DS30 bracelets won't come back in stock till June or July because of a supply shortage.


----------



## john_marston

I'm impressed these are all sold out despite the €585 price tag! Getting a fully surface hardened (1000-1200HV) bracelet on top of it being fully in-house etc can't be easy though, very impressive.


----------



## Cordgear

I just wish there was a way to try these before going all in one one. I’ve read so many mixed reviews on comfort.


----------



## Nidan

Anyone know if or when these bracelets will be available again?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nidan said:


> Anyone know if or when these bracelets will be available again?


The 20 mm DS-/DK 30/32 bracelet is available. €585. Delivery time according to Damasko's website: App. 4 weeks.


----------



## vmgotit

Now if only Damasko would do a no-date version, and pair the no-date with the new bracelet! Vance.


----------



## trhall

vmgotit said:


> Now if only Damasko would do a no-date version, and pair the no-date with the new bracelet! Vance.


Like this? DK30 no date with the bracelet. I love the pairing. (Already had the bracelet for my DS30, but it's the same case as far as I can tell)

(And those are custom hands&#8230


----------



## vmgotit

trhall said:


> Like this? DK30 no date with the bracelet. I love the pairing. (Already had the bracelet for my DS30, but it's the same case as far as I can tell)
> 
> (And those are custom hands&#8230


I like that a lot! Thanks for sharing this. Sign me up! Vance.


----------



## StufflerMike

vmgotit said:


> Now if only Damasko would do a no-date version, and pair the no-date with the new bracelet! Vance.


Huh ?


----------



## Tharr62

I wanted to ask, how "dull" is this in person? It's so hard to tell in the photos. I was wondering if someone can take a nice picture, on wrist from different angles (showing top, side and bottom) and not too close up, to give a more normal perspective. Maybe outdoors, or in the car with natural lighting.

I have the DS-30, bought in May 2021. I love it, but I have struggled to keep it. I admit lately I am looking at possibly selling it and getting the Sinn 556i for a bit more versatility. I like that I can get a slightly more dressed up look with the bracelet and I love that I can get aftermarket bracelet from uncle Seiko etc.

That said, I think it would be foolish to sell my ds-30 if the Damasko bracelet is really amazing. But, I just cant find enough content on the net to tell. Maybe someone here can help me


----------

